# MBP Démarre mais écran noir!



## gramouk (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis revenu de vacances hier soir. J'allume mon MBP, tout fonctionne. Après s'être mis en vieille naturellement il ne veut plus s'allumer (l'écran). Je reboot et la ca marche.

Ce matin je l'allume et rien a faire. L'ordi démarre (bruit + DD tourne normalement...) mais l'écran reste noir. 

Voila, je ne sais pas a quoi ca peut être du, c'est mon premier problème avec mon MBP, pour info 15 pouces Core2Duo 2.53ghz unibody. 

Je vais appeller des réparateurs mais des suggestions sont bien venues pour éviter de me faire avoir 

MERCI!!!


----------



## gramouk (7 Août 2012)

Re,

Je l'ai ammené en magasin, il s'avère que l'écran est mort.

On me demande 480 euros HT pour le changer!

Vous en pensez quoi?

Des bonnes adresses pour réparer ca moins cher?

Merci a vous


----------



## gramouk (9 Août 2012)

Merci bien, quel forum sympa!

J'ai trouvé une très bonne société qui me répare ca a moitié prix. Mais je dois garder le silence.

A+


----------



## subsole (9 Août 2012)

gramouk a dit:


> Merci bien, quel forum sympa!
> 
> J'ai trouvé une très bonne société qui me répare ca a moitié prix. Mais je dois garder le silence.
> 
> A+


Si personne ne te répond, c'est que personne ne sait.
Si tu l'as trouvé, tout le monde le pourra


----------



## renan35 (9 Août 2012)

gramouk a dit:


> Re,
> 
> Je l'ai ammené en magasin, il s'avère que l'écran est mort.
> 
> ...




Aller voir sur ebay pour acheter l'écran
et sur www.ifixit.com pour démonter le macbook.

Mais il faudrait quand meme etre sûr avant que c'est l'écran. 
IL n'y a plus de retroéclairage ? j'avais lu une astuce qui consiste à éclairer l'écran par l'arriere, via le logo de la pomme, avec une lampe de poche pour voir s'il y a un affichage.
Sinon, en branchant un ecran externe, on peut savoir si la carte mere est fonctionnelle.
Il faut aller dans préferences, puis ecran. Là vous verrez si 2 ecrans sont reconnus.



Pour votre diagnostique, vous etes aller dans un vrai magasin Apple ou chez un petit réparateur qui fait du PC et du mac (et qui, bien souvent de connait pas trop les mac, et n'en répare qu'une fois tous les 3 mois... et diagnostique à chaque fois "Carte mere HS", ou écran quand pas d'affichage). 

Ca sera un peu dommage d'acheter un écran si la panne est due à la CM.


----------



## gramouk (9 Août 2012)

Tout a fait, ca peut être ma CM ou l'écran. Je suis alé chez un revendeur agrée Apple. Je trouve ca hors de prix. J'ai trouvé une société spécialisé dans la réparation Apple qui font des prix corrects (300 pour l'écran).

Merci bien pour vos réponses


----------



## gramouk (12 Septembre 2012)

Salut a tous.

Juste pour vous dire que le problème venait bien de la carte mère et non de l'écran. Donc bien faire diagnostiquer avant de se lancer.

Je me permets de partager le lien d'une petite boite qui fait des réparations a des prix défiant toute concurrence. J'ai envoyé mon pc en colissimo et 2 semaines plus tard il est comme neuf. http://esimport.fr/

A+++


----------



## Sunyanzi (12 Septembre 2012)

Attention en passant par cette société vous perdez votre garantie.


----------



## gramouk (12 Septembre 2012)

Si vous êtes sous garantie apple prends en charge votre mac. Donc je ne vois pas le rapport.
Ceci s'adresse au personnes n'ayant plus de garantie mais ne voulant pas payer 600 euros pour une réparation. La société garantie elle meme les réparations.


----------

